

Pros/Cons of a UX/Design v. Technical Co=Founder - daniper

With the rise of designer-focused funds (e.g. http://thedesignerfund.com/), is this a sign that having a UX/design cofounder might be more important than having a technical cofounder?
======
darylteo
Find one that complements your skillset.

If you're perfectly capable with the technical field but useless anywhere
else, a business co-founder or a design co-founder can complement your
skillset and let you concentrate on what you can do best.

